# Snow Bucket for my Deere Loader



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey guys...

I am sure most of you have seen photos of my 244J Loader. Well this years upgrade was a new larger Snow Bucket. The GP bucket that came with it 1.4yds was just not efficient moving snow piles. The 10' Protech Pusher and Sno-Way 9' all Angle plow worked great but the bucket really wasn't mission specific and consequently in the same league as those other items.

In comes a new 3yd Snow Basket/Bucket from Craig Industries in Canada http://www.craig-mfg.com/

http://www.craig-mfg.com/html/loaderbucksnowbask.htm

I ordered a new quick attach 3yd snow bucket....wow what a difference from a standard dirt bucket. Not only does it have far greater capacity but the angle of attack is much better the roll back is more efficient etc. One other thing to note is the large holes in the bucket. When buying it I attributed them to lessening the wieght of the bucket to increase lift capacity...and yes they do accomplish that task....but they also accomplish a far more important task...they release air pressure when going into a pile so the bucket fills completely...also they prevent sticking in the bucket so the snow fully releases upon dumping and you therefore empty the entire load. No more getting half full buckets and carrying around a third of a bucket constantly stuck to the interior.

In the pictures I am moving an exsisting fairly hard frozen snow pile from a week old storm...the snow is coming out in chunks and the bucket is great for craving into them and removing huge blocks with ease....never could have accomplished this volume with a GP bucket.

Bottom line...efficiency has increased about 200% on moving snow. Saving fuel, labor and operating hours. Very pleased with the investment.

Plow Hard!!


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Glad you are happy with it. I have a JRB 4 yard snow bucket for my 344H and you are right. They will move some snow!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

That is a tough looking little Deere.. What's the top speed on it? Besides snow, what other type of work is the 244J used for?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks Blower...

the unit was mainly purchased for snow removal but is spends summers doing a variety of property maintenance tasks, material handling etc. Having 3rd and 4th remotes and the ability to run skid steer attachments I am always finding new tasks for it.

Currently I have a 9' Sno-Way Plow, a 10' Protech Pusher, 1.4yd GP bucket, 3yd Snowbasket and forks.

Great little machine, does 3/4 the work of a big machine with far greater maneurablity and much lower operating costs....also much easier on the pavement etc.

Only thing missing is a high flow hydro option, then I would buy a erskine blower for it!

Love your Volvo Blower....would have most likely bought a 35pro had the dealer been more accomodating.

Dave


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have never seen a bucket like that before, do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

If memory serves on the bill of lading it was 1800 lbs...not bad for a 3+ yd bucket.

works really great recommend it to anyone who is moving snow for $$$

For big machines they make them 10-12yd capacity!

Love to see one those go to work on some snow piles!

Dave


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Well SD, I think we are part of the rare few that run mini wheel loaders. 
I can't speak for you, but the purchase price of the L35pro isn't cheap..
As we both can agree on, very efficient at clearing snow. The problem is guys that use low hourly rates. If you plow places at "per push rates", then we look for speed and neatness. Unfortunately the average property manager doesn't know what a 244j with a 3 yard bucket is or how much snow a L70F with 16ft. pusher can clear. I have several buddies that sub for the "big guys" and they straight out tell me they milk the accounts. It just eats at me when they pay a guy all of $25. less than me for a skiddy with a dirt bucket. Thankfully I have all my own accounts and only sub after we finish our places.
Just thought I'd share my thoughts.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Blowerman...

I hear you...On a cost basis the Mini-Loaders aren't cheap but I still feel it is a bargin based upon cost vs. production vs. operating cost etc.

I plow my own commerical properties so I don't care about hourly rate....I am looking for the most efficient way to move snow off my lots with these caveats in mind:

safety for my staff and customers: machine has great visibility.

safety/minimizing damage to my property: smaller size less chance for accident, lower weight lessens pavement damage and lawn damage.

Efficiency, time is money not only in plowing but for ensuring that my businesses are open 100% of the time, every hour shut down costs thousands per hour.

Versatility: machine has a variety of uses when not pushing snow, much more so than some huge machine that is exclusively a dirt mover. 

Last but not least...I dig unique and specialized type equipment...I take pride in it both in ownership, operation and even creation finding it spec'ing it buying it.

Check your other post for some tire info that I will be upgrading on my 244J to help on slippage.

Dave

ps. Check picture post forum soon...I will be post some picutres of my new F-550 project truck...will be very cool


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

What size bucket could you put on a JD 110 backhoe?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SD-Dave;514079 said:


> If memory serves on the bill of lading it was 1800 lbs...not bad for a 3+ yd bucket.
> 
> works really great recommend it to anyone who is moving snow for $$$
> 
> ...


Thanks.........................


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Mike S;519201 said:


> What size bucket could you put on a JD 110 backhoe?


Mike

contact Craig directly they have a formula for sizing the correct bucket.

Dave


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

cool, thanks!


----------



## VeePlow (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Mike, 

You'd be looking at at 3yd snowbasket on that machine.

Cheers,
VP


----------



## ex-plower (Sep 25, 2007)

Does that machine have the steering rear axle too? Or is it just articulated?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Articulates and has stereo 4-wheel steer...turns very tight without getting too tippy.

My basket is 3yrds struck capacity...nearly 4 heaped.

Very happy with it.


----------

